# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Smart Cube, portable locking system, Smart Armor Tech, Tempe, Arizona, USA

## Airicist

smartarmorcube.com

youtube.com/@smartarmor3776

linkedin.com/company/smart-armor-tech

"Meet the Smart Cube: Tech That Protects" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Smart Cube - innovative Bluetooth smart locks

Published on Sep 9, 2016




> Smart Cube is the first bluetooth smart locking system designed to be installed anywhere in the home or office. Attach it to any cupboard, cabinet or drawer and instantly secure, monitor and control that space from the palm of your hand. Our app will sync to each device and let you control it from your smart phone or tablet.
> 
> The smart locks work with low energy bluetooth, so the batteries last for years. The app will alert you whenever they need to be changed, and so you don't get locked out, the device defaults to the unlocked position.
> 
> Smart Cube was designed to secure cabinets that have sensitive material, harmful products, or even firearms. If you have children then monitoring your home just became a whole lot easier. 
> 
> What will you protect with Smart Cube?

----------


## Airicist

Smart Cube

Published on Sep 26, 2016




> Portable locks for your cupboards, cabinets & drawers

----------


## Airicist

Smart Cube - the most advanced Bluetooth smart lock ever

Published on Oct 13, 2016




> Smart Cube is the perfect solution for securing your home and office. Whether you’re in need of a convenient way to secure your things or a college student keeping your roommates out of your personal belongings - Smart Cube is the world’s most advanced bluetooth smart lock. Smart Cube attaches to any cabinet, closet, or drawer and installs in seconds - providing protection for a lifetime. No need for keys or latches to open, the Smart Armor app is now your key, always on and always connected.

----------

